# Dart frogs in San Diego?



## Delmarr (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello all:

Going to be in San Diego area for the next 2 weeks on vacation and wanted to know if there were any expos going on or local breeders or in the area.

Or even a frogger or 2 that wanted to grab a beer.

I am staying in Fallbrook.

Thanks

Delmarr


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Theres actually a dart frog meet occurring on Dec 4th. I believe its pretty close to fallbrook.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hit up Dane here on dendro. His screen name is Dane. He is from San Diego. He is a really good guy I meet him at an expo this summer in San Diego. He also owns a website I wanna say is junglebox.net. He has a buddy name Jason who is on the site as well but I can't remember his screen name evvolist or something close to that. Both were great guys! Best of luck. 

Shaw


----------



## Delmarr (Nov 29, 2009)

Unfortunatly I am heading back to NJ on the 2nd. Would have loved to go to the meet. 

Anyone know if I would be able to bring darts back on the plane?

Thanks all

Delmarr


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea I blieve so.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Delmarr said:


> Anyone know if I would be able to bring darts back on the plane?


I have brought frogs on a plane a couple of times. I was visiting my fiance before we got married and bought some then flew back home. I put them in a deli cup with plants and a moist papertowel. I had them go threw the scanner inside of my back pack. They looked at it for a second and it went straight threw no problem. If they do ask questions just say they are tropical jungle frogs. Dont say POSION DART frogs. The airport I went through had the new color scanners and everything. This has been discussed in detail if you use the search button.

Shaw


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I bought 3 frogs from another board member here in San Diego and flew them back on the plane with me. I put each in a deli cup with a wet paper towel on the bottom and a label on to which said 'tropical frog' and 'orange lamasi'. I handed them to security and told them they needed to be hand inspected. Then put them back in my carry on when they handed them back to me. Security doesn't care about them, stewardess will. Don't show them to the airline personel and you'll be fine. 
Jon (the member I got my frogs from) is JJhuang here but he's in waaaay south San Diego. FWIW Fallbrook isn't San Diego. Dane is in North County (again, not San Diego) and will probably be closest to you in Fallbrook.


----------



## Delmarr (Nov 29, 2009)

I’m going into San Diego proper after Thanksgiving and was wondering if Pet Kingdom was worth a look.

Disappointed that I didn't find any beer drinking frogers out here.

Ohh well

Delmarr


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

They are alright. If you have a question good luck getting anyone to ask you if you need help (personal experience- I went in there and spent 45 mins without anyone asking if i needed help, I even stood at the counter.) Cool place to look at though. If anything if you drive further down south. SouthBay Tropical has Luecs, green and bronze and blue and black auratus froglets. They sell FF and springtales also.


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I love Pet Kingdom but it is still a pet store. I would highly recommend going to visit. They have full grown mossy frogs and a tank full of their massive tadpoles. They have a huge variety (for a pet store) of exotics you normally won't find, even at the exotics stores. They do have dart frogs. At a premium price of course. I suggest going, it's entertaining at the very least.


----------



## Delmarr (Nov 29, 2009)

Just noticed that both LLLreptile stores are pretty close to where I'm staying. One in Ocean side and the other in Escondido. Anyone been to either? Is one larger then the other? Which has the better selection of PDFs?

Thanks

All


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I've been tot he one on Mission in Oceanside, it's very nice. Most exotics stores aren't nearly as nice. I haven't been to the other one though.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Delmarr said:


> Just noticed that both LLLreptile stores are pretty close to where I'm staying. One in Ocean side and the other in Escondido. Anyone been to either? Is one larger then the other? Which has the better selection of PDFs?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> All


I visit both stores every few months. If you would like my observations on their dart frogs, pm me.


----------

